# How low can you go?



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Work orders mainly consist of
***Basic lawn cuts(initial and reoccurring)$15.00 to $25.00 per cut
***Bush/Tree trimming $10.00 per trim
***Debris removals / Trash outs $10.00 per cubic yard
***Lock Changes $10.00
***Winterizations $20.00 
***Show removel $20.00
If you have lawn care/landscaping experience, all the tools and equipment necessary to do the work with reliable transportation & must have digital camera with time and date stamp and computer with high speed internet, we have work for you. If interested, reply with your name, email address, & phone number and county you can work .


This is a 1099 Position With payment on the week of the1st and 15th of the month 
*found this craiglist link on Property Preservation US . Any body that signs up with these Yahoos deserves to go bankrupt. This is just totally reprehensible. *


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

LOL! 5 years ago i woulda thought this was a joke!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

cover2 said:


> . . .If you have lawn care/landscaping experience, all the tools and equipment necessary to do the work with reliable transportation & must have digital camera with time and date stamp and computer with high speed internet. . .


 
Evidently insurance is no longer a requirement :whistling2:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Evidently insurance is no longer a requirement :whistling2:


 Insurance is a luxury that no one could afford working for those prices...:wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Insurance is a luxury that no one could afford working for those prices...:wallbash::wallbash:


Hell,I was wondering how you afford high speed internet or a camera at those prices?....much less insurance..does'nt matter either way ,work for those prices and you wont even have a home shortly.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Racerx said:


> Hell,I was wondering how you afford high speed internet or a camera at those prices?....much less insurance..does'nt matter either way ,work for those prices and you wont even have a home shortly.


 pick up the free wifi at the mcdonalds and Cricket advertises a new smart phne that's gotta have one of dem dere new fangled camera thingys...
and home is where you park the pop up camper that night
:thumbup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> home is where you park the pop up camper that night
> :thumbup:


 At those prices, home is the house that you just secured.....:blink:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

The only thing on that list that you MIGHT be able to make money on is the lawn cuts, and only if you are in a town where you can bang out 30 or 40 x 1/10 acre lots within a 20 or 30 mile radius. Once they add in the required interior inspection and property report (that you know they will) and spin the chargeback wheel you're screwed. 


LOL @ $10/yard debris. We pay $12/yard just for disposal and we get a substantial discount because of our volume and relationship with our dump. Hell even in North Dakota where I hear you can get rid of household for $6/yard you couldn't make money.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! 5 years ago i woulda thought this was a joke!


I have actually seen two local CL ads that read "No insurance required" :glare:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Work orders mainly consist of
> ***Basic lawn cuts(initial and reoccurring)$15.00 to $25.00 per cut
> ***Bush/Tree trimming $10.00 per trim
> ***Debris removals / Trash outs $10.00 per cubic yard
> ...


What's a show removal?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

You can make it up in volume....:whistling2:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

show removal=u show up and remove it,whatever it may be:thumbup:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

remember this is fair market pricing and yes we have lots of volume,only cover counties you want.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

david said:


> remember this is fair market pricing and yes we have lots of volume,only cover counties you want.


Please tell me this sarcasm. I got $15 per cut in middle school with just a $50 push mower - no pictures, no edger, no weed eater, no blower - just cut the grass and take the cash and move on. 

There is no way I a rolling $10,000 worth of equipment out for $15 to mow, edge, trim, blow and take 40 pictures.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

no gypsos its problaby true i saw 20.00 initial sales clean today on a pricelist i got from a company


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

david said:


> no gypsos its problaby true i saw 20.00 initial sales clean today on a pricelist i got from a company


 
And I felt guilty giggling over the $60 "white glove clean" I saw on the price list I got..

Of course the $23 initial mow (including brush trimming, edging, gutter cleaning, and weed spraying) made me spit coffee on my desk....


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I would totally take $23 initial lawn. First thing I am going to do is sub that bad boy out to some CL hack for $15. That's $8 for no work straight to my wallet. BOOM!!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I would totally take $23 initial lawn. First thing I am going to do is sub that bad boy out to some CL hack for $15. That's $8 for no work straight to my wallet. BOOM!!!


 
You always come up with the best business ideas, Holland!
You should write a PPI "How-To" book!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> You always come up with the best business ideas, Holland!
> You should write a PPI "How-To" book!


Then I could market it on MFS Supply as an supplement to there handy dandy manual.

I am also writing a reference guide for Safeguard on how they should drop their inspection prices for vendors to $2.00. The volume will make up for the pay. I think that the $8.00 they are currently paying vendors is insane. Its highway robbery all that money us vendors are getting paid by SG. Its not fair that we are leaving SG no profit margin. We should be ashamed of ourselves and should feel privileged that SG and these other companies give us "work".


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

cover2 said:


> Work orders mainly consist of
> ***Basic lawn cuts(initial and reoccurring)$15.00 to $25.00 per cut
> ***Bush/Tree trimming $10.00 per trim
> ***Debris removals / Trash outs $10.00 per cubic yard
> ...


This is basically what FAMILY is paying us!


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

LOL @ $10/yard debris. We pay $12/yard just for disposal and we get a substantial discount because of our volume and relationship with our dump.

We do not get reimbursed for our dump fees, and thats while being paid $10 per cb yd. were told the dump fee is included in the trash out. At our county land fill, they charge $45 per ton of household trash, $65 for C&D. So it adds up quick, and our wallets....are left with dust! We made a comment about being reimbursed, it was a huge uproar on the matter.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

You can make more money at McDonald's. I'd tell they to go suck on a muffler in a closed garage


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

hammerhead said:


> You can make more money at McDonald's. I'd tell they to go suck on a muffler in a closed garage


well, its a family owned business....sometimes though we wish we could!!! If we were to talk about some of the stories in a PM, your jaw would drop....but im sure you've heard similar stories but this is family acting upon family.:sad:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

sounds like a pretty crappy family then. My family may fight but we dont screw each other over.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

when contractors learn to say NO a lot of the BS will cease,stop making excuses why you cant quit or keep working for pickin cotton wages.there is other jobs out there,maybe not what you want but a job where you can take home a weekly paycheck.


----------

